# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  دعوي براءة الذمة وأثرها علي قطع التقادم

## حسن رشوان

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *(**الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم* مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * أهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين *) 
**صدق الله العظيم.**عزيزي القارئ الكريم أود اليوم أن أقدم موضوع من الموضوعات الهامة في الحياة العملية بالنسبة للعاملين في الحقل القانوني والضريبي, وأتمنى أن ينال هذا البحث رضائكم.*
*الموضوع:*
*أثر دعاوى براءة الذمة علي التقادم الضريبي وسنتناول عرض هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل و ذلك من خلال النقاط الآتية:*
*أ- دعاوى براءة الذمة.*
*ب- إجراءات الحجز الإداري.*
*جـ - تقادم الضريبة.                  * 
*أولاً: دعوى براءة الذمة:*
*وفقاً لقانون المرافعات في المواد المدنية والتجارية فإن الدعاوى الموضوعية التي يتم رفعها أمام القضاء قد تكون دعوى تقريرية أو إلزامية أو منشئة.*
*أ‌-  * *الدعوى التقريرية:*
*هي الدعوى التي يقصد منها تحقيق اليقين القانوني بصدد وجود أو عدم وجود الحق  أو المركز القانوني المدعي به حتى يتحقق الاستقرار القانوني بصدده, والحكم الصادر فيها وإن كان يحوز حجية الأمر المقضي ولكنه لا يصلح سنداً تنفيذياً لأنه لا يتضمن إلزام المحكوم عليه بأداء معين.* 


*فهي قد تكون دعوى ايجابية يقصد منها تأكيد وجود الحق أو المركز القانوني " كدعوى الملكية ".*
*و قد تكون دعوى سلبية " كدعوى براءة الذمة " فهي دعوى وقائية بحتة تهدف إلي الحصول علي حكم موضوعي يؤكد علي وجود أو عدم وجود الحق أو المركز القانوني المدعي به.  * 
*ب- الدعوى الإلزامية:*
* هي التي يقصد منها تحقيق اليقين القانوني بصدد ما يلزم به المدعي عليه, والحكم الصادر فيها يحوز حجية الأمر المقضي ويعتبر سنداً تنفيذياً متي صار نهائياً أو كان مشمولاً بالنفاذ المعجل بحيث يمكن تنفيذه جبراً كما يترتب عليه تغير مدة التقادم المسقط للحق أو المركز المقرر من مدة تقادم قصيرة " خمس سنوات " إلي مدة تقادم طويلة   " مدة خمسة عشر سنة " متي حاز قوة الأمر المقضي.*
*فهي تهدف إلي الحصول علي سند يجري التنفيذ بمقتضاه وهو حكم الإلزام.*
*جـ - الدعوى المنشئة:*
*يقصد منها إحداث تغير في الحق أو المركز القانوني المدعي به عن طريق إنشاء حق    أو مركز لم يكن موجوداً من قبل, والحكم الصادر فيها يحوز حجية الأمر المقضي ولكنه لا يصلح سنداً تنفيذياً يمكن التنفيذ الجبري بمقتضاه, إلا أن التغيير يحدث أثره من تاريخ صدور الحكم وليس بأثر رجعي إلا إذا نص المشرع علي ذلك صراحة.*

*وعلي ذلك فإن الحكم الصادر في دعوى براءة الذمة:       * 
*·* *إما أن يكون بقبول الدعوى وفي هذه الحالة لا توجد أية**مشكلة حيث يترتب علي هذا الحكم في حالة صيرورته نهائياً براءة ذمة الممول .* 
*·* *و إما أن يكون الحكم صادراً برفض الدعوى و في هذه الحالة تثور المشكلة حيث قد يترتب علي طول المدة التي يستغرقها نظر الدعوى أمام القضاء سقوط المستحقات الضريبية بالتقادم .* 
*وبالتالي فإن دعوى براءة الذمة التي تقام من الممول طالباً براءة ذمته من الضرائب المستحقة عليه هي دعوى تقريرية سلبية تؤكد علي وجود أو عدم وجود الحق أو المركز القانوني المدعي به , وأن الحكم الصادر فيها لا يصلح سنداً تنفيذياً لأنه لا يتضمن إلزام المحكوم عليه بأداء معين.* 
*" د. وجدي راغب - مبادئ القضاء المدني - طبعة 1986 صـ 132 , د. سيد محمود - التقاضي بقضية وبدون قضية في المواد المدنية والتجارية - طبعة 2006 / 2007 –* صـ 252 ".
*ثانياً:* *إجراءات الحجز الإداري:*
*وفقاً لما نص عليه المشرع في قانون المرافعات في المواد المدنية والتجارية وكذلك في قانون الحجز الإداري فإنه يشترط في الدين الذي يجوز الحجز بشأنه أن يكون مستحق الأداء, محقق الوجود أي أن يكون خالياً من النزاع الجدي, معين المقدار.*
*وعلي ذلك فإذا لم تتوافر هذه الشروط في الدين المراد توقيع الحجز بشأنه كأن يقوم الممول برفع دعوى براءة الذمة فإن دين الضريبة لا يكون محقق الوجود ويتوقف وجوده علي الحكم الصادر فيها, فلا يجوز توقيع الحجز و إلا كان باطلاً.*
*ثالثاً: تقادم الضريبة:                 * 
*التقادم المسقط هو طريق من طرق إنقضاء الالتزام وذلك بسكوت الدائن مدة طويلة عن المطالبة بحقه.*
*والتقادم من النظام العام يقوم علي مصلحة الجماعة في استقرار المراكز القانونية القائمة, ويهدف إلي حماية الأوضاع المستقرة وتأييدها.*
*والقاعدة العامة في التقادم أن الحقوق تتقادم بمضي خمسة عشرة سنة ما لم يقرر القانون مدة خاصة لنوع ما من أنواع الحقوق.*
*وطبقاً لما نص عليه المشرع في المادة 377 من القانون المدني تتقادم بمضي ثلاث سنوات الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة.*
*إلا أن المشرع قد عدل من هذه المدة بمقتضي القانون 646 لسنة 1953 حيث جعل مدة التقادم بالنسبة لهذه الحقوق خمس سنوات.*


*وقد نص المشرع علي أن مدة التقادم تنقطع لأسباب متعددة وذلك سواء في القانون المدني أو القانون رقم 646 لسنة 1953, منها ما يرجع للدائن ومنها ما يرجع للمدين.*
*( أ ) – أسباب انقطاع التقادم التي ترجع إلي الدائن:*
*1-         * *المطالبة القضائية:* 
*لأنها تدل دلالة واضحة علي رغبة الدائن في المطالبة بما له من حق. وتعتبر الدعوى مرفوعة من تاريخ إيداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة.*
*ويترتب عليها قطع التقادم حتى ولو رفعت أمام محكمة غير مختصة.*
*إلا أنه يجب أن تكون صحيفة الدعوى صحيحة ومستوفية لكل الشروط اللازمة قانوناً حتى يترتب عليها أثرها في قطع التقادم. أما إذا شابها البطلان – لتخلف بيان من البيانات الجوهرية اللازمة لصحتها – فلا تنتج أثرها في قطع التقادم.*
*2- التنبيه:*
*هو من الإجراءات القاطعة للتقادم ولا يلجأ إليه الدائن إلا إذا كان بيده سند تنفيذي – حكم أو سند رسمي – إذ يسبق إجراءات التنفيذ تنبيه يوجهه الدائن إلي المدين نص عليه ونظمه قانون المرافعات.* 
*وينقطع التقادم بالتنبيه ولو لم يلحقه حجز أو لحقه حجز غير صحيح.*
*ويجب أن يشتمل التنبيه حتى يكون قاطعاً للتقادم علي إعلان السند التنفيذي مع تكليفه بالوفاء بالدين. ويترتب علي الحكم بإلغاء هذا التنبيه اعتبار التنبيه كأن لم يكن وزوال كل ما كان له من أثر في قطع التقادم.*
*ويعتبر تنبيهاً قاطعاً للتقادم إعلانات المطالبة بدين الضريبة , والإخطارات , وأوراد الضرائب والرسوم إذا سلمت أحدهم للممول أو من ينوب عنه قانوناًَ أو أرسل إليه بكتاب موصي عليه مع علم الوصول.*
*1-           * *الحجز:*
*يعتبر توقيع الحجز من الإجراءات القاطعة للتقادم وذلك* 
*إذا توافرت الشروط الآتية:*
*أ‌-              * *يجب إعلان السند التنفيذي لشخص المدين أو في موطنه الأصلي.*

*ب- يجب أن يكون هذا الإعلان مشتملاً علي تكليف المدين بالوفاء وبيان المطلوب وتعيين موطن مختار لطالب التنفيذ.*
*جـ-  يجب مضي يوم علي الأقل من إعلان السند التنفيذي لإجراء التنفيذ.*
*د- ويجب أن يتم الحجز في مكان وجود المنقولات المراد توقيع الحجز عليها.*

*ويعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن إذا لم يتم البيع خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ توقيعه إلا إذا كان البيع قد وقف باتفاق الخصوم أو بحكم المحكمة أو بمقتضي القانون, وإذا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن زال كل ما كان له من أثر في قطع التقادم.*
*أما بالنسبة لحجز ما للمدين لدي الغير فإنه يعتبر من الحجوز التحفظية ولا يسبقه تكليف من الدائن إلي المدين بالوفاء. ولذلك فإن مدة التقادم لا تنقطع إلا من تاريخ توقيع الحجز تحت يد الغير.*
*2- الطلب الذي يتقدم به الدائن لقبول حقه في تفليس أو في توزيع أو أي عمل يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه أثناء السير في إحدى الدعاوى.*

*(ب) – أسباب انقطاع التقادم التي ترجع إلي المدين:*
*إذا كانت إجراءات التقادم تنقطع بكل فعل يقوم به الدائن للمطالبة بحقه, فإنها تنقطع أيضاً بفعل يصدر من المدين وهو إقراره, الذي قد يكون صريحاً وذلك إذا دل بطريقة مباشرة علي رغبة المدين في الاعتراف بما للدائن من حق, وقد يكون ضمنياً حيث يستدل عليه بكل عمل يقوم به المدين ويكون مفيداً لمعني الإقرار. ويعد هذا الإقرار حجة علي المدين ليس له بعد ذلك أن يعدل عنه, بشرط أن يصدر من المدين بعد بدء سريان مدة التقادم.*
** والقاعدة العامة في انقطاع التقادم:*
* أنه يترتب علي انقطاع مدة التقادم عدم احتساب المدة السابقة علي تحقق السبب المؤدي للانقطاع سواء أكان بفعل الدائن أو المدين. وتبدأ مدة تقادم جديدة مساوية لمدة التقادم السابقة فإذا كان الحق يتقادم بمضي خمسة عشرة سنة ثم انقطعت هذه المدة لسبب من الأسباب بدأت مدة تقادم جديدة تكون خمسة عشرة سنة.*


** الاستثناءات علي هذه القاعدة:*
*وقد استثني المشرع من هذه القاعدة .*
*1- أن يحكم بالدين ويحوز قوة الأمر المقضي فيه:*
*ففي هذه الحالة إذا كان الدين يتقادم بأقل من خمسة عشرة سنة وانقطعت المدة التي يتقادم بها حق الدائن في مواجهة المدين بالمطالبة القضائية , بدأت مدة تقادم جديدة في هذه الحالة من تاريخ الحكم , فلو كانت من الديون الدورية المتجددة كدين الأجرة فإن مدة التقادم الجديدة لا تكون خمس سنوات بل خمسة عشرة سنة , حيث أن الذي يرد عليه التقادم في هذه الحالة ليس هو هذا الحق الدوري المتجدد , ولكنه ما قضي به للدائن أي الحكم ذاته .*
*أما الدين الدوري المتجدد بعد فترة الحكم فإنه لا يفقد صفة الدين الدوري المتجدد ولا يتقادم إلا بمضي خمس سنوات.*
*2- إذا أقر المدين وكان الدين مما يتقادم بمضي سنة:* 
*حيث أن الديون التي تتقادم بمضي سنة فإن التقادم يقوم قرينة علي الوفاء, فإذا انهارت هذه القرينة بإقرار المدين لم يعد هناك مبرر لهذا التقادم القصير, وتبدأ بعد ذلك مدة تقادم عادية خمسة عشر سنة.* 
*أما إذا انقطع التقادم بالتنبيه أو بالحجز أو بقبول الدائن في تفليسة أو توزيع , فإن مدة التقادم الجديدة تكون مساوية للمدة الأولي ويظل هذا التقادم الجديد قائماً علي قرينة الوفاء .*
*****ولقد ثار التساؤل حول أثر الدعوى التي يرفعها المدين للمطالبة ببراءة ذمته في قطع التقادم من عدمه؟*
*أن السبب الرئيسي وراء إثارة هذه المسألة هو أنه إذا قضي في هذه الدعوى بالقبول فلن يكون في استطاعة الدائن أن يطالب المدين بدعوى جديدة بعد ذلك و إلا تعرض للدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها.*
*أما إذا قضي في هذه الدعوى بالرفض, فقد ذهب الفقه المصري إلي أن هذه الدعوى لا يترتب عليه قطع التقادم ولا تقوم مقام الإقرار في إحداث هذا الأثر.*
*" السنهوري . الوسيط. الجزء الثالث. فقرة 629ص 1093 - الوجيز في أثار الالتزام أ.د / محمد عمران – طبعة 1984".*


*وقد استقرت محكمة النقض في قضائها علي أنه يشترط في الإجراء القاطع للتقادم أن يكون صادراً من الدائن ودالاً علي تمسكه بحقه المهدد بالسقوط, وأن دعوى براءة الذمة التي يرفعها المدين لا يعتبر اعترافاً منه بالدين ينقطع به التقادم.*
*" نقض مدني رقم 19 لسنة 8 ق جلسة   17 / 11 / 1938 مكتب فني 2ع ص 429, نقض رقم 11 لسنة 15 ق جلسة 17/1/1946 مكتب فني 5ع ص 50, نقض رقم 88 لسنة 32 ق جلسة 27/10/1966 مكتب فني 17 الجزء الثالث ص 1588 ".*
*والله ولي التوفيق ...,,,**والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,**مع خالص تحياتي ,,,*

----------

